# '06 Xtrail Radio Security Code issue



## Chillie01 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi all.

We became owners of an '06 Xtrail yesterday and are lucky to have 'err' flashing on our radio display.
The radio is currently on, as I write this, waiting for the display to reset to "0000".
Problem is ..... Our security code in the radio owners manual has 7 digits.
Every post I have read on the web refers to a 4 digit code.
Not sure which four numbers to enter???
As its a Sunday, Nissan isn't open and we wanted to try and fix it today - otherwise I will contact Nissan Cust. Serv to ask their advice this week.

Welcome any advice.

Thanks


----------



## headshrinker (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Chillie, I found this great website for generating the code for my radio when I got a new battery earlier a couple of months ago. Hope it helps

Nissan Radio Code - Free Car Radio Codes


----------

